# Have you read "going home"



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

I just read "going home,finding peace when pets die" by Jon Katz. I checked it out yesterday at library and read it all last nite. He talks about loss of his pets, grief,guilt. I enjoyed the story of his friend about "the perfect day". I still miss and grieve my cody so much. Thought some of you might like to read it.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

Thanks for posting this. I like his writing style.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I did read this and it is wonderful.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

No, I have not read this, but thanks for the referral.

I found this simple children's book to be helpful:


----------

